# Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3



## Bine (27 April 2004)

Moin Leidensgenossen!

Es gibt Erfreuliches zu berichten.

Mein Notebook musste zur Reparatur und so war ich gezwungen meinen
alten Rechner, der wo seit der Notebookanschaffung schlummerte, zu reaktivieren.

Dieser PC war Mitte 2003 das letzte Mal anneleine. Damals wusste ich
noch nichts von dailern. Ich habe also die Tage als gebranntes Kind den
Rechner internetsicher gemacht und verschiedene Suchprogramme laufen lassen.

Und was soll ich sagen? Es hat mächtig gerappelt. 5 Dailer, ein Troyaner 
und unsägliche andere Dinge an Spyware habe ich gefunden.  
Keinen Virus! Da war ich schon immer pingelig.

Einer oder zwei haben sich wohl frech eingewählt während mein Mann 
Rechnungen schrieb oder während darauf gespielt wurde. Der PC wurde 
nur noch dafür benutzt und ich hatte das Kabel nicht entfernt.

Ich habe alles gesichert.   
Eine Frage: Wie bekomme ich den Internetverlauf (Win98) sichtbar? Es sind Temp 
Dateien a la rDB23B5.

Dann bekam ich heute 27.04.2004 Post von (...).
Geschrieben 15.04.2004, Poststempel 26.04.2004 (abgeheftet mit 
Briefumschlag):
Ich möge bis zum 26.04.2004 bezahlt haben. Das ist jetzt schon öfter
vorgekommen, bei Intrum und Nexnet! Bei euch auch? Hebt also besser
auch mal den Briefumschlag auf. Das stinkt doch zu Himmel!

Dann werde ich mal den Suchfunktion anwerfen und (...) lesen.

Dafür habe ich jetzt das nächste Problem.
Eine Handykarte, die ohne Handy in der Ecke liegt schickt 2x täglich SMS.
Au backe. 
Auch da sollte hier genügend Material vorhanden sein.

In diesem Sinne, besten Dank an dieses Forum, seine User und ehrenamtliche und andere Helferlein.

Bine


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2004)

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat sich zur Geldwäsche geäussert.

Die Entscheidung. Das Gericht äussert sich in einem obiter dictum zur Vorschrift insgesamt. Deshalb ist das Urteil auch hier von Interesse, auch wenn es vom Sachverhalt her nicht ganz trifft.


----------



## orak (31 Mai 2004)

*Re: Nexnet*



			
				melinux schrieb:
			
		

> Da werde ich erstmal meine Einwendung (an Telekom) hinschicken.
> 
> Soll ich ebenfalls ein Schreiben an Nexnet abschicken oder erstmal warten, bis die mich zu ersten mal mahnen?
> 
> ...




und dann dem Bedarf angepasstes Standardschreiben:

*Überschrift:*
Rechtsnorm §§ 94, 732, 764a, 767 ZPO 
Querverweis §§ 409 Abtretungsanzeige, 410 BGB Aushändigung der Abtretungsurkunde 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

grundsätzlich erkläre ich mich als zahlungswillig. Leider haben Sie mir bis heute die Original-Urkunde der Forderungsübertragung durch den bisherigen Gläubiger ..... nicht vorgelegt. Auch hat der bisherige Gläubiger die Abtretungsanzeige nicht erklärt. Deswegen beantrage ich ggf. Vollstreckungsschutz und reiche Vollstreckungsabwehrklage für Titel vom ....... ein.

Bis zu Ihrer Antwort betrachte ich mich als entlastet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Mai 2004)

@ orak

Schon in der Vollstreckung? Wie das? Soweit kommt nexnet in letzter Zeit doch nicht mehr.


----------



## orak (31 Mai 2004)

Dignus eras, qui audireris

.....deswegn steht da´"standard"...dem Bedarf angepassen !!!


----------



## Devilfrank (31 Mai 2004)

*Re: Nexnet*

@orak,

das wäre dann Dein persönliches Vorgehen. Oder? 
So interpretiere ich das jetzt mal wohlwollend, da wir hier keine generelle Rechtsberatung, auch nicht in Form von Musterschreiben zulassen.


----------



## orak (31 Mai 2004)

@Devilfrank, Moderator

Erstellt: Mo, 31.05.2004, 00:56    Betreff: Re: Nexnet 

Ja


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Meiner Meinung nach Geldwäsche*

Was die Telekomfirmen in D,A, CH da ablassen, ist Geldwäsche, denn sie bieten [] eine Plattform und machen auch noch das Inkasso für eine schöööööööne Steuererklärung. Da der Gesetzgeber solche Gesetze erlassen hat, muss man von der Polizei oder sonstigen Behörden nichts wollen, ausser Sie möchten als Irr abgestempelt werden.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Counselor (18 Juni 2004)

Auf meine Anzeige gegen die Fa. Nexnet wegen versuchter Nötigung hat mir die Amtsanwaltschaft Berlin heute mitgeteilt, dass sie das Verfahren eingestellt hat. Zentraler Satz des Einstellungsbescheides:


			
				Amtsanwaltschaft Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Androhung von zivilrechtlichen Schritten ist nicht verwerflich im Sinne des Gesetzes


Gegen die Entscheidung werde ich nächste Woche folgende Beschwerde einreichen:





			
				Beschwerde schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Ermittlungsverfahren
> gegen die Verantwortlichen der Fa. Nexnet GmbH
> wegen des Verdachts der versuchten Nötigung
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Amtsanwaltschaft Berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...Außerdem wird das Beratungsangebot der Nexnet auf den Internetseiten der BT Ignite wie folgt beworben: ht*p://www.01090.com


Evtl. von Bedeutung für Deine Argumentation - die BT distanziert sich zwischenzeitlich von ihrem Kunden (in diesem Fall wohl Crosskirk). Letzten Oktober/November wurden die Geschäftsverbindungen abgebrochen, nachdem sich der Kunde ggü. der BT selbst disqualifiziert hatte.

Aber was sich mir aus dem bisherigen Verlauf Deiner Sache erschließ, ist doch einmal mehr die Ohnmacht, die hier das Zepter hält und nicht die Staatsmacht - offensichtlich macht das ja nichts. Zumindest auf diesem Gebiet (sowohl Dialer- als auch die Mitverdienerschaft) liegt eine permanent, pikante Lähmung der Staatsgewalten vor.


----------



## Lumumba (30 Juni 2004)

Endlich Licht am Ende des Tunnels... 

Telekom-Kunde bekommt in Streit um Rechnung Recht: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?t=1603 

*Zu meiner Dialergeschichte* kommt nichts mehr - keine Antworten - Keine Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Forderungen oder Schreiben... Hab ich was *richtig *gemacht...? :roll:  
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?t=120

*Sollte ich hier noch was versuchen zu erhalten, oder einfach Stillschweigen bewahren und ich habe somit gewonnen!* :vlol:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

*Interfun-Leiche*

Guten Morgen...

dass ich mir die halbe Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen habe, ist eindeutig euer Verdienst; - Anlass dafür war allerdings ein Interfun-Dialler, den ich am 29.7.2002 eingefangen hatte und der zu einem Rechnungsposten in Höhe von 40,9034 Euro (Netto) auf der T-Rechnung vom September 2002 geführt hatte (Verbindungsdauer 1min50, EVN liegt vor).

Ich will die Geschichte nicht unnötig mit Details versehen, das ist durch die zahllosen bekannten Fälle überall ähnlich abgelaufen. Durchaus erwähnenswert ist aber meine völlig naive Reaktion auf den Rechnungposten seinerzeit: Ich habe mich zunächst bei der Telekom telefonisch erkundigt, was ich tun muss, und in der Folge brav die Rechnung überwiesen (also auch den unberechtigt berechneten Betrag für die Diallereinwahl). Man hatte mir geraten, mich bei dtms zu beschweren und dort die Anschrift des Betreibers des Diallers zu erfragen. Bei diesem könne ich mir den unberechtigten Betrag dann wieder holen.

Genau dies habe ich getan, mit der Folge, dass ich weder von dtms auf die schriftliche Beschwerde eine Reaktion bekommen hätte, noch von dem damaligen GF der Interfun, [].

Da mir Papierkrieg in jeder Form eigentlich zutiefst zuwider ist, zumal zur damaligen Zeit sogar von Verbraucherverbänden die Parole ausgegeben wurde, lieber zu zahlen, habe ich die Sache erfolgreich verdrängt - bis gestern abend....

Eigentlich wollte ich aber hier nicht nur meine Blödheit dokumentieren, sondern die Frage anschließen, ob ich heute gegen die Telekom noch eine Rückzahlung des Betrages erwirken kann, - alle Beweismittel habe ich damals in Form von Screendumps und .exe des Diallers etc. gesichert. Kopien meiner beiden Schreiben liegen ebenfalls vor.

Verjährung sollte ja erst nach 2 Jahren eintreten und wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist ja auch der Dialler (ACTIVE2.EXE) von der RegTP irgendwann später als unzulässig klassifiziert worden. Möglicherweise gibt es aber irgendeinen Schlich, den ich nicht kenne, der die Erfolgsaussichten in meinem Fall verschlechtert?? 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich einer der alten Kämpen hier zu einem müden thumbs-up oder -down herablassen würde...  :roll: 

Gast(ritis)

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Juli 2004)

Strafanzeige in Kassel stellen gegen Interfun wegen Betrug, gegen DTMS und T wegen Geldwäsche.

Dann T schreiben, dass unrechtmäßig eingezogen, überwiesen. Dann die Aufrechnung erklären und dann von der nächsten Rechnung abziehen.

Dann viel Spaß mit nexnet, Intrum und (...). Aber mach es.

Melde Dich hier an, damit Du auch PN - Persönliche Nachrichten bekommen kannst.


----------



## Comminus (5 Juli 2004)

@Der Jurist

Herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Infos, - ich hatte zwar gehofft, mit einem Schreiben an die Telekom davon zu kommen, zumal ja inzwischen ein eindeutiges höchstrichterliches Urteil (BGH) zum Diallermissbrauch vorliegt, - und jede Menge Präjudizen geschaffen worden sind, die nach meinem naiven Rechtsverständnis doch eigentlich nicht mehr das ganze Sperrfeuer gegen T-Kom, dtms und Interfun erfordern.

Aber sei es drum, - aus Gast(ritis) ist Comminus geworden, - frei übersetzt etwa "Hand in Hand, im gemeinsamen Kampf"   

Grüße, Comminus


----------



## Counselor (17 Juli 2004)

Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Berlin hat meine Beschwerde nun zurückgewiesen. Im Kern sieht sich die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft außer Stande, der Nexnet bzw. den Mitarbeitern Vorsatz nachzuweisen. Die Möglichkeit von Bedienfehlern ist stets vorhanden und tatsächlich unwiderlegbar. Ebenso verhält es sich mit einem möglichen Irrtum der Sachbearbeiter über das Bestehen (Nichtbestehen) bzw. den Erwerb (Nichterwerb) der Forderungen. Letzterer Irrtum (Tatbestandsirrtum) schließt de lege (§ 16 StGB) vorsätzlichen Betrug aus. Fahrlässige Täuschungen sind nicht strafbar. Ebenso wenig strafbar (infrage käme Urkundenfälschung) ist das Verwenden von Pseudonymen in den Mahnungen unter den von Nexnet geschilderten Umständen. Zähneknirschend belasse ich es daher bei diesem Bescheid.


----------



## citywolve (7 August 2004)

*dtms -> NEXNET -> Intrum*

Hallo,

ich bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen, weil ich eigentlich auf der Suche nach Informationen über diese Fa. Nexnet war.

Ich habe DIESE Woche einen seltsamen Brief des Inkassounternehmens Intrum erhalten, mit der Aufforderung zur Zahlung einer Forderung der Fa. Nexnet, die wiederum die Fa. dtms zu vertreten scheint. Diese Forderung wurde angeblich mit einer Rechnung durch die Telekom vom Januar 2003 (!) gestellt, also vor 18 Monaten.

Allerdings habe ich in dem ganzen Zeitraum bisher weder von der Nexnet, noch von der dtms (? wer ist das überhaupt???) eine Zahlungserinnerung oder dergleichen bekommen, sondern eben aus heiterem Himmel die Zahlungsaufforderung von der Intrum.
Insbesondere durch den Hinweis darauf, dass telefonische Rückfragen nicht beantwortet werden können (was mich verwundert), kommt mir dieser gesamte Vorgang doch sehr zweifelhaft vor.

Da ich meine Telekomrechnungen bislang ohne Abzug bezahlt habe, habe ich bei der Telekom nachgefragt, wo mir allerdings aufgrund des langen Zeitraums auch nicht weitergeholfen wurde. Verwundert hat mich allerdings doch sehr, dass die Telekommitarbeiterin irgendwas davon murmelte, dass da wohl dieser Betrag ausgesteuert wurde, Nebenbei erwähnte sie dann auch noch was davon, dass da wohl noch ein solcher Betrag ausgesteuert wurde (???). Sie konnte mir nur insoweit Auskunft geben, dass es sich dabei wohl um Internetverbindungen handele.

Dummerweise habe ich die besagte Telekomrechnung nicht mehr vorliegen.

Da ich aber seit nun seit gut 3 Jahren ADSL und seit gut 4 Jahren ausschließlich meinen AOL-Zugang mit Flatrate nutze, erscheint mir dies sehr unwahrscheinlich, ausser ich hätte mir irgendwie unbewusst trotz Firewall einen Dialer eingefangen, der sich aber nun auch nicht mehr nachweisen lassen dürfte.

Der angemahnte Betrag beträgt zwar inklusive aller sonstigen Kosten (Zinsen/Mahnspesen (ich habe nie eine Mahnung erhalten!)/Inkassogebühren) noch weit unter 10 Euro, allerdings sehe ich nicht ein, warum ich dieser Zahlungsaufforderung (für welche Leistung eigentlich?) nachkommen sollte.

Soll ich es auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ankommen lassen? Hat jemand einen Ratschlag dafür?
Bislang habe ich noch nicht auf das Schreiben reagiert.

Grüße
citywolve


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2004)

*Re: dtms -> NEXNET -> Intrum: Immer das gleiche Spiel?*

Ich würde, an Ihrer Stelle, nie so etwas zahlen und eher von betrügerischer Aktivität ausgehen. Schildern Sie Ihren Fall doch mal Ihrer Verbraucherzentrale (zu finden unter www.vzbv.de) und dem Verbraucherzentralen-Bundesverband. Dort dürften massenhaft ähnliche Geschichten auflaufen. Vielleicht können die Ihnen etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.
Auch können Sie sich mal an die www.wettbewerbszentrale.de in Bad Homburg wenden: Die Wettbewerbsschützer halten sicher sehr viele der Dinge, die da ablaufen für wettbewerbswidrig. 
Bei der großen Zahl an Beschwerden und Anzeigen mit den immergleichen Verursachern sollten Sie auch die T-COM /TELEKOM anschreiben. Telefonische Auskünfte irgendwelcher T-COM Mitarbeiter sind meist nicht sehr "wertvoll" und später oft als fehlerhaft erscheinend. 
Auch die Verbraucherverbände raten bei der Mutter "T" dazu, generell nur schriftlich zu verkehren.


----------



## Bine (31 August 2004)

*(...) kommen mit Geschenken*

Hi!

Ich wollte euch nur berichten, dass mein Ding jetzt wohl gegessen ist.

Seit dem letzten Versuch bei mir Panik auszulösen waren ca. 2 Monate ins
Land gegangen. Ich sollte SOFORT also GESTERN gezahlt aben oder der
Fall ginge vor Gericht. Vorsorglich sollte ich auch noch einen Zettel
ausfüllen mit gewissen Intimitäten (Monatliches Einkommen und so.).
Das Schreiben viel dann dem Beamtenbiathlon zum Opfer:
Lochen und Abheften.   

Dann kam kleinlaut einen Schreiben wo man mir ausnahmsweise einen 
Rabatt von 30% gewährt, wenn ich denn jetzt SOFORT also GESTERN 
bezahle. Da wären natürlich die Mahngebüren gespart gewesen.  8) 

Lochen und abheften....   

Nun ist wieder seit Wochen Ruhe.

Leute, ich bin auf Entzug.  :bigcry: 

Wollemer ne Selbsthilfegruppe aufmachen.   

Grüße und vielen Dank Euch allen.

Bine


----------



## Lumumba (3 September 2004)

So, in meiner Sache hab ich mal erinnert...   
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11819#11819
Mal sehen...  0


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

*(...) kommen mit Geschenken*

Hi Bine, 

üblicherweise schieben (...) und Kollegen, quasi als Höhepunkt ihrer unermüdlichen Anstrengungen, noch den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hinterher. In einigen - wenigen - Fällen schafft es die Kanzlei damit doch noch den einen oder anderen unfreiwilligen Dialer-Kunden zur Zahlung zu bewegen. 

Sollte dies auch bei Dir so laufen, sollte man  per Kreuzchen dem Anspruch insgesamt widersprechen und den Vordruck zurück ans Amtsgericht Hünfeld schicken.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Lumumba (14 September 2004)

(...)&Partner hatte ich nun geschrieben, und von der Intrum das nochmal bekommen: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11897#11897 

DTMS schweigt weiter... Noch keine Antwort seit über einem dreiviertel Jahr... *ICH WILL ABER NE ANTWORT!!!  :bigcry: *


----------



## Der Jurist (14 September 2004)

Bearbeitung eingestellt, nun gut.

Frage, was wird aus den von Intrum geltend gemachten Nebenforderungen (Mahnspesen, Zinsen, Auskünfte, Adressermittlung und was denen sonst noch alles eingefallen ist)? 
Verzichten die?

Frag sie doch einfach.  :lol:


----------



## Lumumba (15 September 2004)

Stimmt... Was ist damit!? 
Dann nervt mich das, was die da im Betreff stehen haben! 

Werd mal noch einbischen "bohren"...


----------



## Der Jurist (15 September 2004)

Gegen den Betreff habe ich auch immer remonstriert.   :lol:


----------



## Lumumba (16 September 2004)

Nochmaliger Bugschuss: 

http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11911#11911 

Hoffe, da bekomm ich bald mal, was ich schon mal haben wollte!


----------



## Der Jurist (16 September 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51156




			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Warez-Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt
> 
> Im Rahmen einer groß angelegten Polizeiaktion durchsuchten Ermittler am heutigen Donnerstag Nachmittag eine Münchner Anwaltskanzlei, die in der IT-Branche durch fragwürdige Abmahnungen wegen Verletzung gewerblicher Schutzrechte bekannt geworden ist. Die Razzia fand im Zuge eines Schlags gegen professionelle Anbieter von Raubkopien statt, der vom Landeskriminalamt (LKA) Thüringen koordiniert wurde. Die Spurensicherung beschlagnahmte Computer und Akten.
> 
> ...



*Geldwäsche*, da war doch noch etwas.


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*Warez-Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt*

Hat der Freiherr wirklich den Pfad der Tugend verlassen?  
Haben die üblichen Dialergeschäfte nicht mehr floriert?

Text: "Nach Angaben der Staatsanwaltschaft handelte S. "in voller Kenntnis des illegalen Vertriebs der Daten". c't liegen Schriftwechsel des Anwalts mit seinen Mandanten sowie ein von ihm handschriftlich unterzeichneter Western-Union-Transferauftrag für Server-Bestellungen in Russland vor." 

Es wäre nicht ohne Ironie, wenn S, der in der Vergangenheit zahlreiche  staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Dialer-Betrugs ohne Blessuren überstanden hat, nun über raubkopierte Filme und Software gestolpert ist und jetzt einsitzt.
Auf die Anteilnahme der Internet-User kann er allerdings kaum hoffen.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## technofreak (16 September 2004)

*Re: Warez-Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt*



			
				Paul-Merlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Freiherr wirklich den Pfad der Tugend verlassen?



Mißverständnis , nicht der Freiherr , der Compagnon. Die haben  nur aus Synergiegründen 
gemeinsame  Kanzleiräume..... 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

*Warez-Razzia bei Münchner Rechtsanwalt*

technofreak hat Recht.

Kanzleiinhaber Freiherr von G. wurde nicht abgeführt, sondern sein Sozius B.S., Geschäftsführer von Global Netcom.

Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob die staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungen noch zu weiteren Festnahmen führen.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Fidul (17 September 2004)

Vielleicht kommt noch ein Nachschlag zu GN. Wer weiß, was man auf den beschlagnahmten Computern des BS so alles findet...


----------



## Counselor (17 September 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommt noch ein Nachschlag zu GN. Wer weiß, was man auf den beschlagnahmten Computern des BS so alles findet...


Der Tagesspiegel berichtet, daß eine Bezahlmöglichkeit eine 0190-Nummer war. Die Gelder könnten also über GN geflossen sein.


----------



## Lumumba (17 September 2004)

Ähem...
Kurz zu meiner Sache: Hab Gewonnen... 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11917#11917 
 0  :roll:


----------



## Der Jurist (17 September 2004)

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ausdauer zahlt sich aus.
Aber jetzt bleibt noch  s.u.


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Frage, was wird aus den von Intrum geltend gemachten Nebenforderungen (Mahnspesen, Zinsen, Auskünfte, Adressermittlung und was denen sonst noch alles eingefallen ist)?
> Verzichten die?


Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch das mit einem Sieg endet.


----------



## BenTigger (17 September 2004)

Aehm Lumumba...

schau dir mal deine Verzichtserklärung genauer an....
da wird auf 0139....  *39*  und nicht 0193  (zahlendreher) verwiesen, die du aber im Threadheader angegeben hast.

Solltest da mal nachfassen....


----------



## Der Jurist (17 September 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> ... schau dir mal deine Verzichtserklärung genauer an.... da wird auf 0139....  *39*  und nicht 0193  (zahlendreher) verwiesen, die du aber im Threadheader angegeben hast.  Solltest da mal nachfassen....


Ja, wenn es auch nur zum Spaß ist.


----------



## BenTigger (17 September 2004)

Aehm nöö zum Gegner ärgern


----------



## Der Jurist (17 September 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm nöö zum Gegner ärgern


Gegner ärgern, macht Spaß!!!! Drum.


----------



## Lumumba (17 September 2004)

@Ben 
Scheint mir aber ein "echter" Schreibfehler zu sein... 
Im Betreff stimmt ja die Nummer...

@Jurist 
Hab ich doch schon gemacht, was mit den Nebenkosten passiert...!? 
Siehe: http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11911#11911 

 :lol:  8) 

*Aber nochmals tausend Dank an Euch allen hier*, besonders Heiko und unserem Jurist (allen anderen aber auch - Jeder hilft hier ganz toll!). 
Lum.


----------



## Lumumba (27 Oktober 2004)

Bisher nichts gekommen...  :bigcry: 
Nochmaliger versuch, um über die Kosten Informationen zu bekommen: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12452#12452


----------



## Der Jurist (5 November 2004)

Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Berlin hat das Handeln der nexnet nicht als unerlaubte Rechtsberatung beurteilt, sondern meint, es sei Factoring.

Da ich nicht erkennen kann, dass nexnet ein wirtschaftliches Risiiko hinsichtlich des Bestands einer Forderung trägt und auch keine Vorfinanzierung der Forderung gegenüber dtms erfolgte, komme ich zu einem anderen Ergebnis. Für mich liegt weder echtes noch unechtes Factoring vor.

Damit die StA erneut nachdenken kann, habe ich Beschwerde gegen die Einstellung eingelegt.


----------



## Counselor (5 November 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Damit die StA erneut nachdenken kann, habe ich Beschwerde gegen die Einstellung eingelegt.


Bingo  
Es ist schon seltsam, daß die Staatsanwälte ihre Ansicht binnen weniger Monate um 180° drehen. Da sollen sie scharf nachdenken...


----------



## Lumumba (5 November 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Bingo
> Es ist schon seltsam, daß die Staatsanwälte ihre Ansicht binnen weniger Monate um 180° drehen. Da sollen sie scharf nachdenken...


Dazu was interessantes: 


> Um den deutschen Rechtsschutz ist es nach Ansicht der Stiftung Pro Justitia schlecht bestellt. Geprägt von "Willkür" der Staatsanwälte seien die Rechte des Bürgers oft "keinen Pfennig wert, weil sie unterlaufen werden", sagte der Stiftungsvorsitzende, Rechtsanwalt Alexander Keller. Bei Betroffenen löse der "Verfolgungseifer deutscher Staatsanwälte" schnell "blankes Entsetzen" aus.
> 
> Die neue Stiftung Pro Justitia, vom früheren SAP-Gründer Dietmar Hopp mit bis zu 2,5 Millionen Euro ausgestattet, will das ändern und vor allem mehr Sicherheit in Ermittlungsverfahren erreichen. Insbesondere wolle man sich jener Fälle annehmen, wo verfassungsgemäße Grundrechte der Betroffenen verletzt würden, erklärte der Vorsitzende Keller. Rund 150 Fälle lägen vor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

Jemand, der 250 Mio Euro mal eben in eine Länderei für  Ghettos der Superreichen
investieren kann, kann natürlich besondere Behandlung erwarten, das war der Fehler der STA.....
Leben als Angstpartie


> Denn wo viel Geld diskret versammelt ist, da herrscht auch große Vorsicht.
> Terre Blanche, ehemals eine Länderei des James- Bond-Darstellers Sean Connery,
> gehört seit 1999 dem deutschen SAP-Milliardär Dietmar Hopp, 64. Der investierte
> etwa 250 Millionen Euro, unter anderem für eine neue Umgehungsstraße, und lässt
> nun nach und nach insgesamt 85 Grundstücke verkaufen.


Der Erfolgreiche und  Wohltäter
.


----------



## Counselor (5 November 2004)

Ebenfalls interessant:
Staatsanwältedatenbank


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2004)

Die Doppelbegabung..........

http://www.niehenke.de/
.


----------



## Lumumba (5 November 2004)

...könnte mann sicher fast endlos weiter ergänzen...  0 

Aber sehr interessante Quellen!   8)


----------



## Counselor (6 November 2004)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> ...könnte mann sicher fast endlos weiter ergänzen...


Stimmt. Über die Zustände in der Justiz gab es auch schon eine Fernsehsendung (45 min = 53 MB).


			
				http://www.ndrtv.de/doku/20030305_pfusch_justiz.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Film von Eilika Meinert und Gesine Enwaldt - Wer vor Gericht zieht, legt sein Schicksal in die Hände von Juristen. Anfangs kennt das Vertrauen in die Rechtsexperten keine Grenzen. Was aber, wenn Anwälte, Staatsanwälte oder Richter patzen? Wenn sie Fehler machen, die Gesetze nicht kennen, wenn sie überfordert sind, faul oder schlampig arbeiten ...


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

DasErste.de schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber, wenn Anwälte, Staatsanwälte oder Richter patzen?
> Wenn sie Fehler machen, die Gesetze nicht kennen, wenn sie überfordert sind, faul oder schlampig arbeiten


Sofort auswandern!  Die überwältigende Mehrzahl aller Länder auf dieser Erde hat 
vor allem in Asien ( VR China, Iran, Pakistan)
 Amerika (Guantanamo ist besonders zu empfehlen),  Afrika,  die eine unendlich 
viel bessere Rechtsprechung als  hier , die ehemaligen  Sowjetrepubliken
 sind auch  zu empfehlen....
.


----------



## A John (6 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sofort auswandern!  Die überwältigende Mehrzahl aller Länder auf dieser Erde hat [....] eine unendlich
> viel bessere Rechtsprechung als  hier , die ehemaligen  Sowjetrepubliken
> sind auch  zu empfehlen....


Die Rechtsprechung der genannten Länder ist nach rechtsstaatlichen Masstäben sicher eine Katastrophe.
Sie hat gegenüber der unseren aber den Vorteil, in gewisser Weise berechenbar- und somit zuverlässiger zu sein.
Man weis i.d.R. vor Prozessbeginn, was man zu erwarten hat.
OK, das ist ziemlich sarkastisch, aber so ist es nun mal.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Sie hat gegenüber der unseren aber den Vorteil, in gewisser Weise berechenbar-
> und somit zuverlässiger zu sein.
> Man weis i.d.R. vor Prozessbeginn, was man zu erwarten hat.


Sag ich doch,  also nicht das Rumgehample mit unzuverlässigen STAs und Richtern 
(Anwälte sind seltsamerweise offenbar Heilige..)  
Die sich hier so beklagen , hätten dort den Vorteil klarer Perspektiven: 
"in dubio contra reo" und nicht wie hier die quälende Ungewissheit, ob es sich doch mal um 
fleissige und fähige STA/Richter handelt ......
.


----------



## Lumumba (6 November 2004)

Nun, mann macht sich zu Prozessbeginn Gedanken, was "bestenfalls" herausspringt. Ist dann aber meist über das Ergebnis geschockt... Meist werden Dinge, die den Prozessverlauf beeinflussen könnten erst garnicht beachtet (so ging es mir mal).

Aber mal hier zurück und zwischengefragt: 





			
				Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher nichts gekommen...  :bigcry:
> Nochmaliger versuch, um über die Kosten Informationen zu bekommen:
> http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12452#12452


Wie bekomme ich da denn mal ne Antwort...? Einfach weiter beharrlich fragen...? - Kein Problem. Ich leg mir das alle vier Wochen auf Termin...!


----------



## Counselor (6 November 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich doch,  also nicht das Rumgehample mit unzuverlässigen STAs und Richtern (Anwälte sind seltsamerweise offenbar Heilige..)


Darum geht es ebenso wenig wie ums Auswandern. Menschen machen Fehler und aus Fehlern resultiert Pfusch. Die Frage ist nur, wie die Justiz mit dem Pfusch umgeht, dh ob überhaupt und wie die Justiz ihn aus der Welt schafft.


----------



## Counselor (11 November 2004)

Hier meine Version der Einstellungsverfügung gegen Nexnet wegen Verstoßes gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz:


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2004)

Anlage get net!


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2004)

Ist ein TIFF File Compressions-Group 4 , downloaden geht , öffnen kann ich es zur Zeit auch nicht , 
bitte umwandeln in JPEG , das kann jeder Browser


----------



## Counselor (11 November 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein TIFF File Compressions-Group 4 , downloaden geht , öffnen kann ich es zur Zeit auch nicht , bitte umwandeln in JPEG , das kann jeder Browser


Habe es umgewandelt. Das TIFF habe ich mit dem Image Viewer von Windows erstellt. Mit dem Image Viewer läuft es sowohl mit IE als auch mit Firefox. Es geht aber auch zB mit dem Picture Viewer von Apple und mit Adobe Photoshop, aber zB mit dem MS Photoeditor nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2004)

@ counselor and @ all

Ich einen ähnlichen Brief von der StA Berlin bekommen. Stimmt mich mißmutig, verliere das Vertrauen in unseren Rechtsstaat. Vermutlich war es nie gerechtfertigt.

Laufen eigentlich jetzt noch Sachen gegen NN ?? Habe den Überblick verloren...


----------



## Wagi (16 November 2004)

ach ja einloggen... langsam kommt alles wieder...


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2004)

@ Wagi

Ich habe Beschwerde eingelegt. 
Begründung: Auf Telefonrechnung war die Forderung mit dtms c/o nexnet ausgewiesen. Später hat dtms auf die Forderung verzichtet. Nexnet trägt kein wirtschaftliches Risiko hinsichtlich des Bestands einer Forderung (Factoring) oder finanziert die Forderung vor (unechtes Factoring, wenn Risiko bei dtms bleibt).


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2004)

*Die Unterschrift ist ja klasse....*

... der Unterzeichner auf dem Brief ist nämlich "Fraud Manager", also der Betrugsverwalter. Ist ja klasse, dass die ihre eigenen Aktivitäten so treffend einschätzen. :spitz: 



			
				Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem...
> Kurz zu meiner Sache: Hab Gewonnen...
> http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11917#11917
> 0  :roll:


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Dezember 2004)

@ Lumumba

Gab es darauf noch eine Reaktion?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

*dtms ag / nexnet: ein weiterer Fall*

Hallo liebe Freunde von nexnet und Konsorten,

jetzt es auch mich getroffen. In meiner Telekomrechnung vom November 2004 waren angebliche Premium Beratungsdienste enthalten, die ich nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Daher habe ich die Abbuchung des Betrags durch die Telekom gestoppt. Der Betrag ist nicht die Welt, mit Mwst. EUR 21,08, aber ich sehe natürlich nicht ein, was zu bezahlen, was ich nicht gewollt und nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Eine Durchsuchung meines Laptops auf Dialer-Programme hat nichts ergeben.

Heute lag die erste Mahnung von nexnet in meinem Briefkasten. Ich habe denen nun geschrieben, daß ich die Rechtmäßigkeit ihrer Forderung anzweifle und sie mir die Telefonnummer mitteilen sollen, die ich angeblich angewählt hätte.

Was wird jetzt als nächstes passieren? Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Dezember 2004)

*Re: dtms ag / nexnet: ein weiterer Fall*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was wird jetzt als nächstes passieren? Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? ....


Zur besseren Übersicht  gibt es hier unter der blauen Schrift - einfach anklicken -  das Inhaltsverzeichnis der gesamten Geschichte. Nimm Dir etwas Zeit das dauert länger, aber dann bist völlig Du im Bilde.


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Dezember 2004)

So jetzt gibt es wieder etwas zu berichten:

Das Landgericht hat die mir von Amtasgericht Wedding zugesprochenen Kosten von 146,78 € auf 81, -- € reduziert. Damit kann ich leben.

Allerdings hat das Landgericht Berlin sich dabei verrechnet, so dass ich einen Berichtigungsantrag stellen musste. Das aber nur nebenbei, ist aber erwähnenswert, damit untenstehender Brief an die nexnet verstanden wird:



> Der Jurist
> 
> 
> Berlin, den 18. Dezember 2004
> ...



Noch abschließend: die Nexnet hat mir bis hweute keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis geliefert und auch keine Erklärung abgegeben, ob sie mich auf eine Schuldnerliste hatsetzen lassen. Zu beidem war sie verurteilt.
Was geschieht aber, wenn einer verurteilt ist und nicht erfüllt. Vollstreckung ist dann das Gebot der Stunde.

Zum Einzelverbindungnachweis hat die nexnet übrigens erklärt, Sie könne das nicht beschaffen, weil der Tenor zu unpräzise sei. Komisch den wollte Sie mir irgendwann einmal für 23,20 € verkaufen. Damals wusste sie genau, was sie mir anbot.


----------



## Lumumba (30 Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen... 

Lest bitte mal hier (den letzten Absatz in dem Thread) was die Intrum einem User geantwortet hat... :roll: 

_Ist schon interessant!_

Ansonsten "guten Rutsch" an alle...


----------



## Agent (5 Januar 2005)

*leicht OT*

Hallo alle zusammen,

vorab allen ein gesundes neues Jahr  8)

Zum Thema:
fast 6 Stunden hat es mich gekostet, beide threads durchzulesen.
6 Stunden voller Lachen, voller Weinen (vor lachen)... mein Mundwinkel können schon gar nicht mehr nach unten zeigen, die sind mitlerweile oben eingerastet.

Meine angenehmste Überraschung: das Ende des thread ist noch so neu, das er wohl noch weiter geht.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch weiterhin bei eurem ehrlichen Bestreben viel Erfolg, und lese weiterhin brav mit.

In der Hoffnung nie auf diesem Thread angewiesen zu sein, und in der Hoffnung nie Ärger mit "Jurist" zu bekommen :scherzkeks: 
Weiterhin viel Erfolg allen.

Gruß,

Agent


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Januar 2005)

Noch ein schönes Urteil gegen nexnet.


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Januar 2005)

So jetzt beginnt der lustige Teil des Stückes:

*Die Vollstreckung gegen nexnet*

da die erste vollstreckbare Ausfertigung meines Urteils irgendwo  im Geschäftsgang bei Gericht verloren gegangen ist, was vorkommen kann, muss eine weiter vollstreckbare ausfertigung beantragt werden.
Das geschieht hiermit:


> Berlin, den 27. Januar 2005
> 
> Amtsgericht Wedding
> Brunnenplatz 1
> ...


Das Schöne dabei ist, nexnet ist zu hören. Damit bekommt nexnet mit, wie am Himmel das Gewitter aufzieht.  Die Angst vor dem einschlagenden Blitz hat Zeit sich auszubreiten.


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2005)

Salü.

Mh, ich schaue nun schon das zweite Mal in dieses Thema hinein - als (noch) nicht betroffener lesen sich solche "Tagebücher" am besten am Stück.

Was mich nun wundert - der letzte Eintrag ist von Ende Januar '05; mittlerweile ist Mitte März. Hat sich seitdem nichts mehr ergeben oder haben Der Jurist's "Prozeßpartner" inzwischen die "Kriegsschauplätze" verlassen? :gruebel: 

Gruß
MWunsch


----------



## Der Jurist (11 März 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wagi
> Ich habe Beschwerde eingelegt.
> Begründung: Auf Telefonrechnung war die Forderung mit dtms c/o nexnet ausgewiesen. Später hat dtms auf die Forderung verzichtet. Nexnet trägt kein wirtschaftliches Risiko hinsichtlich des Bestands einer Forderung (Factoring) oder finanziert die Forderung vor (unechtes Factoring, wenn Risiko bei dtms bleibt).



Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft hat die Beschwerde gegen die Einstellung zurückgewiesen.
Die Begründung ist ausgesprochen makaber. Denn weil der handelnde Geschäftsführer in der Zwischenzeit verstorben sei, sei auf jedenfall der Verantwortliche und damit mögliche Täter abhanden gekommen. 
Diese Entscheidung ist zu akzeptieren.

Ferner habe die nexnet in der Zwischenzeit auch eine Erlaubnis zum Inkasso. Damit sei ihr Handeln nicht mehr unerlaubt im Sinne des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes.

Auch diese Argumentation ist hinzunehmen. Immerhin hat nexnet ihre Lektion insofern gelernt, dass sie ohne Erlaubnis wohl nicht weiter machen durfte.


----------



## Lumumba (11 März 2005)

...ich glaube eher, dass sich die Sache (wie in Deutschland üblich) hinzieht... :roll:  
Warten wir mal, bis _jurist _antwortet!  

Edit: 
Die Antwort kam prompt und war noch nicht bei mir erschienen...

NEXNET hat nun also eine Inkassoerlaubnis...  :bigcry:


----------



## klappstuhl (21 März 2005)

*nexnet*

Na, da muss noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen sein, denn die Staatsanwaltschaft hat ein  n e u e s  Ermittlungsverfahren gegen den 
 n e u e n   Nexnet - Chef (der eigentlich auch schon ganz schön alt ist) eingeleitet. Der wird sich dazu erklären müssen, warum er versuchte, eine illegale Forderung einzuziehen. Wenn es zur Anklage kommt, und das will ich schwer hoffen, dürfte auch die Inkassozulassung dieser Organisation futsch sein.


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

*NEXNET*

:argue: Hallo liebe NEXNET "Freunde",
wie es scheit ratet NEXNET schon seit fast einem Jahr für einen BT und MCI Reseller namens Telefonkunden.de. Das heißt, sie führen die Bepreisung für Telefonkunden.de durch. Meines Wissens nach muss ein Unternehmen das ein Rating durchführt nach TKV §5 zertifiziert sein. Ist Euch bekannt, ob NEXNET eine Zertifizierung nach TKV §5 hat. Das wäre doch für den Jurist ein neuer Ansatzpunkt.

The Mole


----------



## Teleton (31 März 2005)

Machen die die komplette Gebührenerfassung oder "nur" das Forderungsmanagment ? Für letzteres braucht man m.E. keine §5 TKV Zertifizierung sondern ne Inkassoerlaubnis.


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2005)

*Re: NEXNET*



			
				Mole schrieb:
			
		

> :argue: Hallo liebe NEXNET "Freunde",
> wie es scheit ratet NEXNET schon seit fast einem Jahr für einen BT und MCI Reseller namens Telefonkunden.de. Das heißt, sie führen die Bepreisung für Telefonkunden.de durch. Meines Wissens nach muss ein Unternehmen das ein Rating durchführt nach TKV §5 zertifiziert sein. Ist Euch bekannt, ob NEXNET eine Zertifizierung nach TKV §5 hat. Das wäre doch für den Jurist ein neuer Ansatzpunkt.
> 
> The Mole


Da fragt sich meiner einer schon, was das soll? Nexnet hat hier im Forum keinen guten Ruf und "Der Jurist" hat nicht unerheblichen Anteil daran - aber wo ist hier genau da Problem? Pauschal würde ich meinen, dass TKV hier eh nicht greift, da die Nexnet nur Erfüllungsgehilfe der TK-Anbieter ist. Das heißt, die treiben ein, was über ihre Kunden gelaufen war.


----------



## Counselor (1 April 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Machen die die komplette Gebührenerfassung oder "nur" das Forderungsmanagment ? Für letzteres braucht man m.E. keine §5 TKV Zertifizierung sondern ne Inkassoerlaubnis.


Sie sind beim Offline Billing, das zB Premium Rate Dienste betrifft, durchaus mit der Gebührenerfassung beschäftigt:
http://www.wik.org/content/newsletter/nr47.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2005)

Hmm.. Wenn ich das recht verstanden habe, geht es da nur um die Portierungsdatenbank, also Zuordnung A-Rufnummer <-> Teilnehmernetzbetreiber als rechnungstellender Anbieter.

Die Frage des Rating hat damit doch gar nichts zu tun


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2005)

also ich versteh leider nicht alles was hier steht.
meine frage:
wenn ich eine rechnung von nextnet bekomme, ohne begründung.
die servicehotline nicht existiert.
wie soll ich mich verhalten?


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2005)

Die Rechnung bekommst Du i. R. erstmalig mit der Telefonrechnung Deines Telefonunternehmen. Wenn der Betrag unter Widerspruch gestellt und nicht bezahlt wird, bucht den das Telefonunternehmen aus und der "andere Anbieter" beauftragt die Nexnet die Forderung beizutreiben, d. h. in der Regel folgt damit bereits die erste Mahnung.

Die Servicenummer ist u. U. vorübergehend abgeschaltet oder hat sich zwischenzeitlich geändert - sowas kommt vor, ist aber bedeutungslos für die Forderung. Wenn Du der Nexnet und der Forderung ihres Auftraggebers widersprechen willst, dann mache das besser schriftlich, denn am Telefon geht das eh nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

*Frage an "Der Jurist"*

Nachdem ich mir eine Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen habe , um den gesammten Thread hier zu lesen...muss ich erstmal meinen Dank für soviel Hartnäckigkeit aussprechen, natürlich allen anderen die sich gewehrt haben auch, Hut ab.
Nun Frage ich mich, was ist aus der Vollstreckung gegen Nexnet geworden, mahlen die Mühlen der Justiz so langsam, welche Konsequenzen kann es für Nexnet haben wenn Sie die Daten wirklich nicht liefern können, man kann ja behaupten, dass sie verloeren gagangen sind z.B.
Würde mich freuen über den Ausgang der Sache etwas zu hören.
Gruss aus Berlin


----------



## Der Jurist (20 August 2005)

*Re: Frage an "Der Jurist"*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich mir eine Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen habe , um den gesammten Thread hier zu lesen...muss ich erstmal meinen Dank für soviel Hartnäckigkeit aussprechen, natürlich allen anderen die sich gewehrt haben auch, Hut ab.
> Nun Frage ich mich, was ist aus der Vollstreckung gegen Nexnet geworden, mahlen die Mühlen der Justiz so langsam, welche Konsequenzen kann es für Nexnet haben wenn Sie die Daten wirklich nicht liefern können, man kann ja behaupten, dass sie verloeren gagangen sind z.B.
> Würde mich freuen über den Ausgang der Sache etwas zu hören.
> Gruss aus Berlin


Nexnet hat im Vorfeld der Vollstreckung gegenüber dem Gericht erklärt, dass in der Zeitspanne, die der Urteilstenor umfasst, keine Daten vorhanden seien.
Nach meinen Feststellungen hat sich zwar der Dialer in der Zeitspanne eingenistet, aber ob der die Systemzeit vom Rechner genommen hat oder die tatsächliche Zeit (Sommerzeit/Winterzeit) kann ich nicht feststellen, so dass nexnet möglicherweise Recht hat. Also war die Vollstreckung zu beenden.l


----------



## Der Jurist (24 August 2005)

Ach ja, das gehört zur Vollständigkeit noch dazu.

*Der Bundesgerichtsho*f hat die *hier vertretene Rechtsauffassung*, dass dtms als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber keine Recht zum Kassieren hat, *eindeutig bestätigt*.


----------



## Qoppa (11 Oktober 2005)

Auch in Great Britain ist jemand auf die Idee mit der Geldwäsche gekommen ....
(dank an den Forendetektiv für den schönen Link   )

wie sich das doch alles gleicht, British Telecom sackt erbarmungslos ein ... aber im Vergleich bemerkt man, wie gut hier in D die Maßnahmen (Anzeigen, Gerichtsverfahren, Registrierung bei RegTP, Aufklärung durch Medien und Foren) mittlerweile gegriffen haben ...

http://neilherron.blogspot.com/2005/02/investigation-this-man-wants-to-hit-bt.html



> .... Being knowingly in receipt of money fraudulently obtained from its customers also means that BT must ensure that its customers' money does not go to criminals. That's a principle of English law called "constructive trust". If BT passes money on to bad guys, when there are reasonable grounds to suspect that the money is the proceeds of crime, it is potentially guilty of a crime. As I see it, BT could be open to the charge of being involved in money-laundering if at any stage it knows or suspects customers are victims of a premium-rate scam. Money-laundering can be defined as the acquisition, possession or use of the proceeds of another's criminal conduct.
> 
> The regulations in the UK apply to assets derived from criminal conduct regardless of value. Receiving, handling or transferring £120.96 that is the result of criminal conduct - or is reasonably suspected to be the result of criminal conduct - is the same as receiving, handling or transferring £120m in drug money. I believe that BT has come close to violating the Proceeds of Crime Act (POCA) 2002, specifically sections327 (Concealing etc), 328 (Arrangements) and 329 (Acquisition, Use and Possession) of criminal property, including money. By passing suspect funds along to Redstone, it has probably "arranged" and "transferred" the proceeds of crime. The same goes for Redstone, which passed money along to Malera and Ilex. Here, too, the "constructive trust" principle comes into play. In turn, Malera and Ilex could be subject to UK money-laundering statutes, which do not limit offences to those only taking place in theUK.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lumumba (18 Oktober 2005)

Freunde, man glaubt es nicht... 
Nach *über einem Jahr *und einer *schriftlich bestätigten Einstellung der Sache*, erhalte ich wieder mal ein Schreiben der _Intrum Inkasso_... 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=17123#17123 

Soll ich nun in Gelächter Verfallen oder werde ich bis zum Lebensende von der Intrum verfolgt!? Wo könnt ich mich denn da mal beschweren?


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Oktober 2005)

Unter Bezug auf das Erledigungsschreiben, eine erneute Erledigung fordern, negative Feststellungsklage vorbehalten.


----------



## Lumumba (18 Oktober 2005)

Geht morgen raus... 
Aber - Ist das normal, das diese es immer wieder versuchen? Oder ist das ne Ausnahme jetzt...!?


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Oktober 2005)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Geht morgen raus...
> Aber - Ist das normal, das diese es immer wieder versuchen? Oder ist das ne Ausnahme jetzt...!?


Bei mir war und ist Ruhe. :holy: Eigentlich schade, ein Studienfreund von mir, der Rechtsanwalt in Darmstadt ist, hatte schon das Mandat für die negative Feststellungsklage übernommen. Da wäre ein Jux geworden.


----------



## Lumumba (19 Oktober 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Lumumba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er könnte ja meines dann übernehmen... 
Mein Bekannter der Dipl jur. ist, sitzt leider in Berlin...


----------



## Der Jurist (19 November 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, das gehört zur Vollständigkeit noch dazu.
> 
> *Der Bundesgerichtsho*f hat die *hier vertretene Rechtsauffassung*, dass dtms als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber keine Recht zum Kassieren hat, *eindeutig bestätigt*.



Der Bundesgerichtshof hat nachgelegt. 

Wie schon im ersten Urteil, als der Plattformbetreiber klagte und verlor, wird jetzt die nächste Folterstufe erklommen: Wer unter Vorbehalt gezahlt hat, kann sein Geld zurückfordern.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2005)

*NEXNET*

Hallo NEXNET-Freunde,

kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen. Von meinem Telefonanschluss sollen teure Auskunftnummern angewählt worden sein. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befand ich mich aber gar nicht zu hause. Ich besitzte nur einen einfachen analogen Anschluss und mein Computer war auch nicht eingestöpselt. Wie funktioniert das?? In meinem Wohnort scheint es aber mehreren Leuten so ergangen zu sein. Hauptsächlich älteren Leuten, so'ne Schweinerei. Und die Summen liegen nicht nur bei 50Euro sondern schon über 600Euro. Aber wie funktieniert soetwas nun. Ohne das telefoniert wird oder ein Computer angeschlossen ist. Wer kann sich von außerhalb in meinen Telefonanschluss einwählen??

MfG
Snorre


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Dezember 2005)

snorre79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo NEXNET-Freunde,
> 
> kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen.


 Schau in den Erste Hilfe Kasten,  mit besonderem Hinweis auf § 16 TKV. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## wibu (28 Dezember 2005)

Lass dich nicht mit Behauptungen abspeisen. Lass dir die Nachweise vorlegen. Was waren denn das für Nummern?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (28 Dezember 2005)

*NEXNET*

Hallo,

hab heute schon wieder recherchiert. Und komisch, es sind doch immer wieder die gleichen Namen: NEXNET, Intrum, dtms und co. Bei mir war's die 11853. Laut "Aufschlüsselung nach Verbindungsdaten" , die ich bei Nexnet eingefordert habe, soll ich von 10:57 bis 12:59Uhr die 11853 angewählt haben. War aber wie gesagt nicht zu hause. Hab ein Schnurlostelefon mit Festnetzstation. Kann man sich dort wirklich von außen einwählen? Nach hin und her mit Nexnet , haben die Ihre Forderungen an dtms zurück übertragen und pünktlich zum 24.12 bekam ich dann Post von Intrum. Jetzt sind es schon 635 Euro.
Was kann man jetzt noch tun. Soll ich noch einen Nachweis leut §16 TKV Abs(3) fordern und die Sache einfach aussitzen?

Gruß Snorre


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Dezember 2005)

*Re: NEXNET*



			
				snorre79 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man jetzt noch tun. Soll ich noch einen Nachweis leut §16 TKV Abs(3) fordern und die Sache einfach aussitzen?



Das mit der dokumentierten technischen Überprüfung ist so eine Sache... Einerseits hat man ein Anrecht darauf, andererseits wurde wohl noch nie ein solcher Nachweis in freier Wildbahn gesehen, der nach Art und Umfang dazu geeignet wäre, vor einem Gericht Anerkennung zu finden.
Außerdem beinhaltet diese Prüfung ausdrücklich *nicht* die Funkstrecke zwischen DECT-Handset und Basisstation.

Es ist deine Entscheidung, aber ich persönlich würde bei dieser Rechnungshöhe durchaus einen Anwalt einbeziehen. Der kann dir dazu auch deutlich mehr sagen, als wir es hier nach derzeitiger Rechtslage dürfen.

MfG
L.


----------



## 118xx (28 Dezember 2005)

*Re: NEXNET*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist deine Entscheidung, aber ich persönlich würde bei dieser Rechnungshöhe durchaus einen Anwalt einbeziehen. Der kann dir dazu auch deutlich mehr sagen, als wir es hier nach derzeitiger Rechtslage dürfen.



Dem Anwalt könntest Du dann auch diese Entscheidungen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=74909#74909
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=77667#77667
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=79277#79277

ausdrucken und mitbringen.


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Dezember 2005)

Dazu gehört dan auch noch:

 Die drei wichtigen Urteile des Bundesgerichtshofes (BGH) zu Dialern in einer kurzen Übersicht.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Februar 2006)

Meldung des Handelsblatts vom 9. März 2005  zu Rechtsprechung zur Geldwäsche. Langsam kommt Musik in die Sache.  :lol:


----------



## stieglitz (9 Februar 2006)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Meldung des Handelsblatts vom 9. März 2005  zu Rechtsprechung zur Geldwäsche. Langsam kommt Musik in die Sache.  :lol:


Das dürfte doch wohl auch auf die Mulis zutreffen, die Gelder für die Phisher einsammeln und weiterleiten?


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Februar 2006)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und viele andere auch.


----------



## Der Gast (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

Hi Fans 

Folgendes.. Hab bei der Rechnung vom letztem Monat ebenfalls eine Zeile gefunden, die der Firma Nexnet gewidmet war.. War ein kleines Sümmchen..

Jetzt hab ich da natürlich mal angefragt und nen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefragt.

Jetzt hab ich halt ein paar Fragen:

Bekomm ich bei dem EVN NUR einzelne Nummern aufgelistet, oder kann ich da auch die genutzten Seiten nachschauen. Wüsste ja gerne ob ich überhaupt gesurft bin. Prob ist nämlich, ich hab nen Proxy, der läuft Tag und Nacht. Normalerweise wählt der sich aber nur ein, wenn ich dem das sage (KEN!). Kann das gehen, das der Dialer oder was auch immer, mein Ken umgeht?
Wäre auch mal interessant ob ich mir überhaupt nen Internetseitenverlauf ziehen kann, um zu schauen, bei welcher Seite ich mir den Dialer gezogen habe. Gibts sowas?

Hab auf jeden Fall mal aufgeräumt. Und, jetzt hoffe ich, ist ruhe.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

Gruß
DerGas


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



			
				Der Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bei der Rechnung vom letztem Monat ebenfalls eine Zeile gefunden, die der Firma Nexnet gewidmet war.


Waren das ein paar Cent, evtl durch call by call generiert (z. B. British Telecom)?



			
				Der Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomm ich bei dem EVN NUR einzelne Nummern aufgelistet, oder kann ich da auch die genutzten Seiten nachschauen.


Die angewählten Nummern, Zeit und Dauer der Verbindung.



			
				Der Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre auch mal interessant ob ich mir überhaupt nen Internetseitenverlauf ziehen kann, um zu schauen, bei welcher Seite ich mir den Dialer gezogen habe. Gibts sowas?
> 
> Hab auf jeden Fall mal aufgeräumt.


Dass da ein Dialer am Werk war, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Überhaupt - die Internetseiten hättest du nur über deinen PC reproduzieren können, wenn der die Temporary Internetfiles speichert. Da du nun aber aufgeräumt hast, bleiben Fragen dahingehend unbeantwortet. Ein Telefonprovider oder deren Abrechnungsunternehmen (hier die Nexnet) können dafür keine Auskunft geben.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an Hand der Nummer läßt  ggf. eine grobe "Standortbestimmung" durchführen. 

Die Datenbank der BNetzA läßt zumindest ermitteln, ob die  Nummer überhaupt zu   registrierten Dialern gehört.
http://dialer.regtp.de/Default.aspx


----------



## Sebullba (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waren schon um die 20 € ... Und wie soll da ein Call by Call zustande kommen. Ken hat eine feste Vorgabe welche Nummer verwendet werden soll. Von daher...

Also könnte ich den Verlauf nur noch in Ken selber nachschauen, und das ganze mit dem EVN vergleichen. Sofern da noch nicht sauber gemacht wurde.

Ansonsten gibts da keine Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Der Jurist (20 August 2006)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

Zwischennachricht. Das Verfahren scheint besonders zäh zu sein.


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Mai 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

Irgendwann wird auch Kassel zu Potte kommen, also nachgefragt:


> Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel
> Frankfurter Str. 7-11
> 34117 Kassel
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

Eine erste Reaktion habe ich schon:
Die Sache ist jedenfalls noch nicht klamm heimlich eingestellt, wie mir ein Vögelchen aus den Unterholz zwitscherte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

Das ist eine schöne Nachricht! Danke Dir fürs nachfragen! :thumb:
(Bei der Gelegenheit fällt mir ein, dass ich den kompletten Thread *immer noch nicht* gelesen habe... Er teilt sich das Schicksal bei mir mit James Joyces "Ulysses" - das habe ich auch ungefähr 15 mal angefangen und es nie bis zum Ende geschafft. Ich hoffe, der Vergleich ehrt Dich in gewisser Weise  )


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Mai 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> .... Ich hoffe, der Vergleich ehrt Dich in gewisser Weise. ....


:emb:


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Mai 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

:vlol: 

Ich habe ihn ganz gelesen - aber auch nicht am Stück, sondern schön langsam in Häppchen seit dem 10.06.2003 ...


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Die Sache ist jedenfalls noch nicht klamm heimlich eingestellt, wie mir ein Vögelchen aus den Unterholz zwitscherte.


StA hat bestätigt, dass noch ermittelt wird.


----------



## GASTon (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> mit Schreiben vom 3. Februar 2003 habe ich Strafanzeige gegen die handelnden Personen der Interfun GmbH wegen Betrug gestellt.
> Bitte unterrichten Sie mich als Geschädigten über den Sachstand.



Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich zu Tränen gerührt !!!
über vier Jahre Zeit des Mühens, des Rackerns, der unerfüllten Träume...

Und da heißt es immer, wir lebten in einer gehetzten, atmlosen Zeit ...
Aber in der StA Kassel? - Eine Insel der Ruhe und der Sorgfalt.
Wie schön, dass es sowas noch gibt!

GASTon

P.S.: wäre da nicht mal 'ne Beschwerde wg. Untätigkeit/Prozessverschleppung  (??) angebracht? Verjährt so was nicht auch recht schnell?


----------



## Der Jurist (3 November 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

Hatten wir das schon?

  Landgericht Essen Urteil vom 09.März 2007 AZ 52 KLs 24/06 *Betrug durch Installation von Dialer-Programmen*

Betrug ist eine  in § 261 StGB Geldwäsche  genannte Vortat. Sie wird in der Vorschrift 





> ..... 4. 	Vergehen
> a) 	nach den §§ 152a, 181a, 232 Abs. 1 und 2, § 233 Abs. 1 und 2, §§ 233a, 242, 246, 253, 259, *263 *bis 264, 266, 267, 269, 284, 326 Abs. 1, 2 und 4 sowie § 328 Abs. 1, 2 und 4,


etwas versteckt, aber mit  263 ist Betrug gemeint.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

Naja...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187344&highlight=nachrichtendienst#post187344
ob der Chaostheoretiker vom Dienst mit der Zusatzinfo des Geburtsdatums nun endlich letzte Klarheit kriegt ist ja sicher nicht Hintergrund Deiner Frage 

"Am 02.05.2003 um 17:13:07 Uhr gab der PC der Geschädigten C. aus C. auf Veranlassung der Angeklagten über den Windows-Nachrichtendienst die folgende Nachricht wieder: "Nachricht von Systemsteuerung (.....) ACHTUNG! Ihr Computer ist möglicherweise von einem Virus befallen. Gehen Sie auf www. . und folgen Sie den Anweisungen!". Die Geschädigte leistete dieser Anweisung Folge und veranlasste auf diese Weise, dass auf ihrem PC das Einwahlprogramm "X" heruntergeladen wurde. Nach dem Start dieses Programms bestätigte sie, dass eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung über die Nr. 0190/.... hergestellt werden sollte. Der Dialer stellte dann von 17:15:25 Uhr bis 18:16:07 Uhr eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung her. "

soso
übrigens sind in dem text nicht alle Namen anonymisiert, man hat einen vergessen 
Diesen Herrn K* findet mein Archiv in Zusdammenhang mit einem "IBS-Dialer aus Embrach/Schweiz". Na, was das wohl wieder bedeuten soll... 

2 Jahre auf Bewährung ist das gewohnt lächerliche Strafmaß für solche Fälle - selbst wenn es paneuropäische Dialerpaten mit (laut BBC) "a damage at least in the two digit million pounds" sind. man könnte auch sagen: weniger geht nicht!
Ich würde hier sagen, dass dies mein "Hauptschmerz" ist - oder, wie es BBC verstehen würde, my main pean äääääh pain.


----------



## johinos (4 November 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Betrug ist eine  in § 261 StGB Geldwäsche  genannte Vortat. [/URL]


Im Prinzip schon, allerdings eingeschränkt auf Fälle, _die gewerbsmäßig oder von einem Mitglied einer Bande, die sich zur fortgesetzten Begehung solcher Taten verbunden hat, begangen worden sind._

Den Essenern zufolge hat man sich aber nur "_eines gemeinschaftlichen Betruges in 31 Fällen gemäß §§ 263 Abs. 1, Abs. 5, 25 Abs. 2, 53 StGB schuldig gemacht._"


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



johinos schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon, allerdings eingeschränkt auf Fälle, _die gewerbsmäßig oder von einem Mitglied einer Bande, die sich zur fortgesetzten Begehung solcher Taten verbunden hat, begangen worden sind._


Dann passt das ja.

Mir kamen die Branchen-Selbsthilfevereine, Nummernmieter, Dialeranbieter, Projektbetreiber und Werbedrücker immer wie bandenmäßig organisiert vor.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 November 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



johinos schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon, allerdings eingeschränkt auf Fälle, _die gewerbsmäßig oder von einem Mitglied einer Bande, die sich zur fortgesetzten Begehung solcher Taten verbunden hat, begangen worden sind._ ....


.... wo steht diese Einschränkung in § 261 StGB außer bei der Steuerhinterziehung?
 M.E. greift Geldwäsche auch bei Taten mit nur einem Täter, auch bei der Vortat, wie Hehlerei, der die Geldwäsche nachgebildet wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



> Zur Ausführung dieses Tatplanes mieteten der gesondert verfolgte L. und die Angeklagten zunächst eine Breitbandverbindung zum Internet an, die in die Wohnung des anderweitig verfolgten L. führte. Dort standen ebenfalls die zur Ausführung des Tatplanes erforderlichen PCs, auf denen sich das zur Ausführung des Tatplanes erforderliche Programm, mit dessen Hilfe die angeblichen Sicherheitsmeldungen verschickt wurden, befand. Die PCs sowie das Programm wurden *von dem gesondert verfolgten K** [Name im Original ausgeschrieben]  zur Verfügung gestellt, wobei in der Hauptverhandlung nicht geklärt werden konnte, woher der anderweitig verfolgte L. dieses Programm bezogen hatte; jedenfalls war es nicht von ihm selbst programmiert worden. Der Server, auf dem das angebliche Sicherheitsprogramm hinterlegt war, war gemietet. Die Angeklagten selbst hatten dabei aufgrund ihrer Tätigkeit für ein Telekommunikationsdienstleistungsunternehmen gewisse Vorkenntnisse, profitierten aber von den Kenntnissen und Erfahrungen des gesondert verfolgten L.. Von den technischen Fragen als solche hatten die Angeklagten zunächst keine Ahnung.


der gesondert verfolgte (AIS) K* hat zB Spuren hinterlassen, nicht nur in Google, sondern auch in der Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde.

190824157    55CC0ACED9E630128279BD21C0E5C356B9EABFD4    ibsdialer.exe    1.11.2334    S* K*, AIS K*, *** 45309 Essen, Deutschland    
IBS AG M*S*, ***, Embrach SCHWEIZ

Hier passt aber die Nummer nicht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=7220&highlight=nachrichtendienst#post7220

Das war aber auch schon 2002 - also vor der Registrierung. Aber sagt mal - ist es denn umstritten, wer die Dialer gemacht hat??? Wann wird man von K*** hören und seiner "gesonderten Behandlung"? Ist dieser K* der "referrer-spammer"? vom Sexkaninchen?
Gab es nur Betroffene mit Windows-Nachrichtendienst oder auch Kontaktchatspam?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=7220#post7220

"Die Staatsanwaltschaft geht davon aus, dass sich der Gewinn der Angeklagten auf knapp zwei Millionen Euro belief." - 2 Jahre auf Bewährung? Aha.


----------



## johinos (5 November 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> .... wo steht diese Einschränkung in § 261 StGB außer bei der Steuerhinterziehung?


Die Einschränkung gilt für alle Paragrafen, die innerhalb der Nr. 4 aufgeführt sind:
_4. Vergehen,
a) ...
b) ...
die gewerbsmäßig oder von einem Mitglied einer Bande, die sich zur fortgesetzten Begehung solcher Taten verbunden hat, begangen worden sind, und
5. ..._


----------



## Der Jurist (6 November 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

@ johinos

Biete etwa Margenta ihre Dienst nicht gewerbsmäßig an?

Sie hat bei dieser Vorschrift doch grundsätzlich das gleiche Problem wie eine Bank, die auch immer gewerbsmäßig handelt.


----------



## johinos (6 November 2007)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

Der Täter des Grunddeliktes Betrug müsste gewerbsmäßig handeln. Die Gewerbsmäßigkeit beim Geldwäscher spielt höchstens in Abs. 7 eine Rolle - setzt aber erst einmal ein geldwäschegeeignetes Grunddelikt und damit im vorl. Fall einen gewerbsmäßigen Betrug voraus.

Macht auch Sinn, sonst wäre ja die Strafandrohung für den Geldwäscher (Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren) höher als für den Betrüger als Vortäter (Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren).

Die Unterteilung in Nr. 3 (Steuerhinterziehung) und Nr. 4 erfolgte, weil in Nr. 3 der 373 als Grunddelikt alleine ausreicht und für den 374 die Bande keine Rolle spielt. Die spielt für den Steuerbereich allerdings dann wieder in Abs. 1 Satz 3 eine Rolle.  

Wobei ich allerdings die Grunddelikt-Tauglichkeit einer Margenta-Rechnung mangels Besitzes einer solchen derzeit nicht einschätzen kann.




Der Jurist schrieb:


> Sie hat bei dieser Vorschrift doch grundsätzlich das gleiche Problem wie eine Bank, die auch immer gewerbsmäßig handelt.


Ja, aber sie kann sich beruhigt zurücklehnen, solange geldwäscherelevante Vortaten in Urteilen wie in Essen eben nicht festgestellt sind. 

Macht halt 'ne Menge mehr Arbeit, die uneingeschränkte tatrichterliche Überzeugung "banden- und gewerbsmäßigen Computerbetruges" möglich zu machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2008)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

Was ist denn nun aus der urprünglichen Sache, dem Vorwurf der Geldwäsche gegen die Telekom, geworden?

Da sollte es doch wohl inzwischen irgendein Ergebnis geben, also Klageerhebung, Abweisung, Einstellung oder so.

@ Jurist: kannst Du mal einen aktuellen Status posten?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

Hallo Jurist, Du hats seitdem ja auch schon hier gepostet. Hast Du mal die Gelegenheit, hier ein Update zu posten?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Geldwäsche-Anzeige gegen Telekom - Teil 3*

warum interessiert dich das so? persönlich involviert?


----------

